# Buying a new camera



## Subtletanks91 (May 29, 2013)

S my phone camera is a piece of crap. Enough said lol

But I have a Samsung I forget wich one, I bought two years ago and I must have dropped itor something because it makes a shrieking sound when the shutter opens and it won't close when I turn it off... Time for a new camera.

I am on a bit of a budget. So I was going to buy the Samsung wb30f...

It's 16.6 megapixel but only 16.2 megapixel available for use. Has a macro mode. Would this be a good camera for a point and shoot? 

I'm mainly interested in it because my daughter is getting older and I want pictures and videos for her when she gets old enough. But also as a side project to take pictures of my tanks shrimp fish and plants when I can. And want to spend my money in a god investment. Below is a picture from my cell phone. I want a point and shoot that is twice as clear and crisp as this' picture...possibly even four times as crisp and clear.


----------



## Subtletanks91 (May 29, 2013)

Bump


----------



## pantherspawn (Dec 21, 2011)

The type of camera comes down to how much you want to invest and what type of lenses. Can go anywhere from $300-3000

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pantherspawn (Dec 21, 2011)

Personally I prefer nikon cameras. "point and shoot" is a relative term, cause even modern dslr cameras like the d90 is still technically a point and shoot. It's all about size, quality, price and intentions. And then personal preference. 

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Quick5ilver (Jun 24, 2013)

I'd suggest, Canon EOS M


----------



## Subtletanks91 (May 29, 2013)

I love nikons and Sony, but the amount I'm looking on spending is not near the range I would like into be. Between 100-175 wich I know is not alot of money and there are cheap cameras that are crap. But there has to be something worth the money for that price range. 

-quick5ilver. I love the camera I was actually looking at it at bestbuy. But the price killed me o.0 lol 

Everyday I come n this website... Kind of an addiction now haha... And see all these beautiful tanks and pictures people take. And look at my phone and I'm like. Damn my phone sucks. 

Pss, I took my old camera and blew it up with a m1000 this morning. It pissed me off, I had taken it apart down to the motor and lens, took the motor apart, repaired the gear, and the damn tang still wouldn't work. Needless to say that was the last straw with the camera lol


----------



## Subtletanks91 (May 29, 2013)

Patherspawn.... I'm looking for a camera that does what it should for the value. I don't want to fool with interchangeable lenses, only the setting on the camera. More interested in the macro settings. So no one here really suggest the wb30f?


----------



## Quick5ilver (Jun 24, 2013)

Well u can go for a good P&S also but tank photography requires a larger sensor for better image quality.


----------



## Quick5ilver (Jun 24, 2013)

Try a good canon P&S. I'm sure you'll be happy.


----------



## pantherspawn (Dec 21, 2011)

Sadly, in that price range, you aren't going to get a lot better quality than what comes on modern smart phones. At least none that I'm aware of.


----------



## Subtletanks91 (May 29, 2013)

I have the lg spectrum. So I know there are better cameras out there than this phone. 8 megapixels and can't even use all them so more like 7.6 megapixels.


----------



## pantherspawn (Dec 21, 2011)

Megapixels don't really mean too much unless you plan on making posters out of them etc.. What's important is the shutter rate, stabilizer, and the lens itself. I have an old nikon that is only five Megapixels but still takes far better pictures than most modern "point and shoot". I would suggest walking around best buy and such stores.. They usually always have them on display, take your time.. Play around with them, and whatever suits your need and that you like best, go with that. Regardless of what the stats say about it.


----------



## Subtletanks91 (May 29, 2013)

So for the shutter rate stabilizer and and lens type should I be looking for


----------



## pantherspawn (Dec 21, 2011)

For the money, I like the nikon coolpix L820. Has a great 30 x zoom feature, quit shutter rate and decent stabilizer. You aren't going to get great macro shots for the fish tanks, but honestly anything short of a seperate macro lens on a dslr is going to be the same. Comparable is the Sony cybershot rx100 and the Canon PowerShot SX280 HS though it's a bit above your $200 price tag. Those in my opinion are the best compacts out right now for your money.


----------



## Subtletanks91 (May 29, 2013)

But none of the compacts have inner changeable lens? To buy a macro lens later? 

I but my fiancé the Nikon cool pix last year for Christmas, it was the really small one and apshe barely uses it. And I was looking at the canon online. When I go to buy the camera ill bring this list of cameras with me and see what I looks best to fit my needs. Thank you


----------



## blink (Feb 22, 2012)

Go to a real camera store, tell them what you want to do and how much you want to spend. Make sure and look at their used cameras, open box models, refurbs, deals are out there if you are willing to look for them.

I have owned two Samsung cameras and know a few people who have owned them and they are not something I would recommend, maybe they've gotten better but the Samsung cameras I've used were pretty lame. I would suggest Canon or Nikon, even if it's a couple dollars over your budget because really, do you NEED the camera tomorrow or even next week? Maybe save up for a week and get something better, it'll save you money and aggravation down the road. But if you are going to stick to your budget I think you can find something a bit better than the Samsung for about the same money.

Just to show what I mean, the Canon Elph 530HS is right around the same price as the Samsung you are looking at, the size of a credit card (thicker obviously), does amazing macro down to 1cm focus distance and gets better reviews in pretty much every area that counts.

Here are a few comparisons with Canons, this site can do the same with Nikon but I'm not as familiar with their models so I've only included a couple. 
http://snapsort.com/compare/Canon-ELPH-530-HS-vs-Samsung-WB30F
http://snapsort.com/compare/Canon-ELPH-110-HS-vs-Samsung-WB30F
http://snapsort.com/compare/Canon-320-HS-vs-Samsung-WB30F
http://snapsort.com/compare/Samsung-WB30F-vs-Sony-WX50
http://snapsort.com/compare/Nikon-S6300-vs-Samsung-WB30F

Good luck finding a camera that suits your use and budget, whether it's the Samsung or something else.


----------

